

Seeking design cofounder - cweagans

I&#x27;m working on what I&#x27;d call a micro-startup -- it&#x27;s certainly not something that either of us will get insanely rich off of, but at worst, it could provide some extra money to play with and at best, provide a comfortable income to live off of.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a UI&#x2F;UX&#x2F;designer sort of person that can help with the more artsy bits of my project. In return, we can negotiate a percentage of ownership in the company. I have a partially working proof of concept already, domain is registered, and with some visual work, we&#x27;d be ready to go live within a month or so.<p>I&#x27;ll discuss details of the startup with anyone interested. Shoot me an email. my username @gmail.com.
======
wowsig
Could you elaborate a little on the idea here? It would be painful for
everybody to shoot you an email and then you replying to it.

~~~
cweagans
The gist of the idea is waffle.io for estimation, time tracking, metrics, and
invoicing on Github projects. It's a pretty critical need for my current day-
job employer, and there's nothing else out there that fills this role, so I
figured I'd build it out at night and have at least one guaranteed client.

